
Pirates Taunt Amazon Over New “Turd Sandwich” Prime Video Quality - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/pirates-taunt-amazon-over-new-turd-sandwich-prime-video-quality-180419/
======
mtgx
The net neutrality rules expire on Monday. I wonder if that has anything to do
with it. ISPs already putting the squeeze on the large streaming video
providers?

